# Any Thoughts on Taylor Made Working Dogs?



## Crunch Hardtack (Dec 22, 2016)

First off, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you all! :snowglobe:

I'm in the market to purchase a WLGSD sometime the second half of 2017, having looked at a myriad of potential breeders. Right now I'm concentrating on local to me SoCal breeders of any seeming merit, of which Kris Taylor out of Ramona pops up. Seems to know his stuff and is intimately involved with the breed. We did shoot some emails back and forth to each other. Kris is very responsive to me visiting his facilities, look at his premises and meet his dogs, and to just "chew the fat" regarding his dogs and his vision for the breed. (Sorry I can't include active links as I'm not vetted yet.) :|

Taylor Made Working Dogs | San Diego German Shepherds

There is also a YouTube vid interview with Kris on the Dogumentary TV channel titled: "The Working German Shepherd Dog". Quite impressive.

Question: has anyone had any experience with Kris or knows anyone that has, and what are your/their thoughts about his dogs?

If all seems copacetic, could he possibly be added to a list of recommended breeders?

Thanx!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ng-litter/676530-t17-working-dogs-litter.html


You may want to look into this breeder - he is a helper and although his first litter, he is pretty experienced in working dogs




Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't speak for his dogs but Kris has been nothing but upstanding in the dealings I've had with him.


----------



## Crunch Hardtack (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank you Lee for the link on T17 Working Dogs. Another arrow for my quiver!


----------



## Crunch Hardtack (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanx Jax08 for your input. May I ask as to what you mean when you mention of "dealings" with Kris?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Kris is a really nice guy and does a ton of work with his dogs and for the sport. I don't have any dogs from him, but I know of some who do have have been happy.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

I've trained at their club in Ramona years ago and have a friend who knows Kris well. I have no personal experience with their dogs, but I feel comfortable giving them the thumbs up based on my friend's recommendation.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I have friends who have dogs from Kris and they're very happy with them.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would also recommend checking out T17 Working dogs. Their first litter, but they put a ton of time and thought into this breeding and they are quite experienced, as Lee mentioned above. 

Home


----------



## Crunch Hardtack (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank you all for your input regarding Kris Taylor. I feel more confident now in continuing a dialogue with him regarding his dogs.

Also, to add to this thread, are there any other SoCal breeders you would recommend? Those T17 pups are "da bomb!"


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/Von-Haus-Simmons-Working-German-Shepherds-756339461128709/


----------



## Crunch Hardtack (Dec 22, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Von-Haus-Simmons-Working-German-Shepherds-756339461128709/


Thank you for the link and your PM regarding Kris Taylor.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Crunch Hardtack said:


> Thank you for the link and your PM regarding Kris Taylor.


You are welcome.


----------



## Crunch Hardtack (Dec 22, 2016)

I met Kris Taylor yesterday at his residence where his dogs are located. I did get to meet several of his dogs, especially Gordon and Joxsi, his next breeding due in spring.

Gordon is a big boy, weighing in at approx. 85 lbs. according to Kris. Very social with people and other dogs; great material for companion dogs with medium drive, but will switch on for protection. Gordon is 10 now and retired from both breeding and work, although Kris is using frozen semen for his breeding endeavors. Joxsi exhibits high drive, could care less about other dogs, and is aloof to strangers. According to Kris, this cross should make some great dogs.

I didn't get the chance to see Kris work his dogs that afternoon, as I was with my mom (90), the weather was cooling fast, the wind was up and I didn't want her out in that type of weather.

Gordon is a wonderful dog and imparts to his progeny many of his fine traits including handsomeness, temperament, and trainability. In the meantime, I will continue to look at other breeders in the SoCal area, and eventually others in surrounding states...


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

lhczth said:


> I would also recommend checking out T17 Working dogs. Their first litter, but they put a ton of time and thought into this breeding and they are quite experienced, as Lee mentioned above.
> 
> Home





wolfstraum said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ng-litter/676530-t17-working-dogs-litter.html
> 
> 
> You may want to look into this breeder - he is a helper and although his first litter, he is pretty experienced in working dogs
> ...




Thank you so much for the recommendations. It means so much coming from you two. :grin2: 

As Lisa and Lee know, I spent over a year planning our first litter. Emailing these two as well as a few others on this forum that I respect to get opinions on possible studs and mating outcomes. I couldn't be happier with this litter. I'm in Chico, if you feel like taking a drive up. We train on Saturdays if you'd like to see the dogs work and get a feel for the types of dogs we like.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Crunch Hardtack said:


> I met Kris Taylor yesterday at his residence where his dogs are located. I did get to meet several of his dogs, especially Gordon and Joxsi, his next breeding due in spring.
> 
> Gordon is a big boy, weighing in at approx. 85 lbs. according to Kris. Very social with people and other dogs; great material for companion dogs with medium drive, but will switch on for protection. Gordon is 10 now and retired from both breeding and work, although Kris is using frozen semen for his breeding endeavors. Joxsi exhibits high drive, could care less about other dogs, and is aloof to strangers. According to Kris, this cross should make some great dogs.
> 
> ...


I know a dog out of Gordon. He is an excellent sire and a beautiful dog.





You wanted a dog from a Southern California kennel. This is a good choice.


----------

